# B14 FSM (manuals)



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

Any one can post link to manuals again - this one wont work 
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes Phatg20 seems to be gone !!

try my Microsoft sky drive. you have to have a micosoft registratrion, use your hotmail account or register.

Sentra_1996.zip - Windows Live


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you -IanH


----------



## sorawas (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanksssssss


----------

